# Cleaning flyscreens



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Anyone got a good method to cleaning the flyscreens around the van?

Richard


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am wondering the same thing, especially on the corrugated ones and my doorway in particular.
I was going to try spraying them with a mild detergent and plenty of water while dabbing both sides with sponges but will wait for better solutions.

Alan


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I gave my flyscreens in the roof light/vents a clean at the weekend while away using baby wipes. 

In the past with the simple plastic edged flyscreens which were easily removed, I popped them in the dishwasher without any problem.

Davy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I use a steam cleaner and microfibre cloth

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ps

On the fly screens

I've never cleaned the corrugated blind, just dust it 

Aldra


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am stillSearching for an answer to cleaning the corrugated door, which was expoSend to Spanish dust storms.
Alan


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

:smile2:Hi.


I use either a soft toothbrush with hot water + washing up liquid if it is greasy or the soft brush that the ladies use to brush milk on pastry + hot water and wash up liquid.


Both work well


steve & ann. ---------- teensvan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Alan, what's a corrugated door?

I thought you meant the pleated blinds that we have on our windscreen

Aldra


----------

